# Canadian Driving License not accepted



## sepandee (Sep 4, 2020)

Hi everyone, just moved to Barcelona. I have an international driving permit taht allows me to use my Canadian driving license for 3 months here. After that, however, it seems I have to start from scratch and do the written test and then the driving test. ANyone from Canada or a similar country whose driving licenses are not "transferable" here that knows a way around this, if any?

Thanks


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

sepandee said:


> Hi everyone, just moved to Barcelona. I have an international driving permit taht allows me to use my Canadian driving license for 3 months here. After that, however, it seems I have to start from scratch and do the written test and then the driving test. ANyone from Canada or a similar country whose driving licenses are not "transferable" here that knows a way around this, if any?
> 
> Thanks


one click ahead..
https://www.canadainternational.gc....ns_culturelles/driving-conduire.aspx?lang=eng


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Tellus said:


> one click ahead..
> https://www.canadainternational.gc....ns_culturelles/driving-conduire.aspx?lang=eng


Yes. I´m afarid you´re going to have to take a Spanish driving test and theory test. I understand you will have to have a medical before they grant you a licence too....although is normally just a formality and not too onerous (the medical that is).
I also understand that you have to do it all with an official driving instructor.

Unless anyone knows otherwise.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Another option....but you would need to be quick and I hear there is a huge backlog...

Exchange your Canadian licence for a UK one....there is an agreement between the UK and Canada to do this.

Then exchange your UK licence for a Spanish one.

But as I say, you would need to be quick. You would have to have started the process for exchanging the UK one to a Spanish one before the end of this year I think....unless they have extended the date.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Catalunya22 said:


> Another option....but you would need to be quick and I hear there is a huge backlog...
> 
> Exchange your Canadian licence for a UK one....there is an agreement between the UK and Canada to do this.
> 
> ...



I´ve just had a thought though...because I´m in the process of changing my UK licence to a Spanish one...I have an appointment at the end of this month.

You need to have a Residency card to be able to do it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Catalunya22 said:


> Another option....but you would need to be quick and I hear there is a huge backlog...
> 
> Exchange your Canadian licence for a UK one....there is an agreement between the UK and Canada to do this.
> 
> ...


The OP would have ot be resident in the UK for that.


----------



## sepandee (Sep 4, 2020)

Catalunya22 said:


> I´ve just had a thought though...because I´m in the process of changing my UK licence to a Spanish one...I have an appointment at the end of this month.
> 
> You need to have a Residency card to be able to do it.


I'll get my residency number in less than a month (the card will come later). But why do I need my residency card to change my driver's license to a UK one? At least that part of it I shoudl be able to do without a spanish residency?


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

sepandee said:


> I'll get my residency number in less than a month (the card will come later). But why do I need my residency card to change my driver's license to a UK one? At least that part of it I shoudl be able to do without a spanish residency?


Yes. You could do that. But you would need a UK address.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sepandee said:


> I'll get my residency number in less than a month (the card will come later). But why do I need my residency card to change my driver's license to a UK one? At least that part of it I shoudl be able to do without a spanish residency?


You need your residency papers in order to take the driving test. 

There's no way around it at all. 


If you had a UK driving licence, you'd also have to have the new 'Article 50' TIE or old EU residency papers in order to exchange your licence.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

sepandee said:


> I'll get my residency number in less than a month (the card will come later). But why do I need my residency card to change my driver's license to a UK one? At least that part of it I shoudl be able to do without a spanish residency?


Do you know anyone in the Uk?


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

sepandee said:


> I'll get my residency number in less than a month (the card will come later). But why do I need my residency card to change my driver's license to a UK one? At least that part of it I shoudl be able to do without a spanish residency?


You need a residency card from Spain to change from UK to Spanish licence.
I´m not sure what checks the DVLA in the UK will make about where you live in the UK, or even if they bother.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Catalunya22 said:


> Do you know anyone in the Uk?


Just knowing someone won't help.

He'd have to actually be resident there. LIVE there.


Also, I'm not 100% on this, but I believe the DGT would know that it was a recent ex change & potentially refuse then to exchange for a Spanish one.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

xabiaxica said:


> Just knowing someone won't help.
> 
> He'd have to actually be resident there. LIVE there.
> 
> ...


Yes...possibly...I don´t know. I was just trying to help him do it without taking a test.
Not strictly kosher I know...but sometimes needs must.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

xabiaxica said:


> Also, I'm not 100% on this, but I believe the DGT would know that it was a recent ex change & potentially refuse then to exchange for a Spanish one.


Yes, while I don't know the specifics for Spain, EU countries differ in allowing which countries' licence to be exchanged without a test, so if a Canadian licence was first exchanged to a UK one and then you try to get a Spanish licence, Spain may refuse. I think exchanged licence carries a code or phrase which makes it obvious. In any case the DGT will first contact DVLA (driving licence authority in UK) to find out about your UK licence, how it was obtained, whether it was exchanged, whether you have been banned from driving etc.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Joppa said:


> Yes, while I don't know the specifics for Spain, EU countries differ in allowing which countries' licence to be exchanged without a test, so if a Canadian licence was first exchanged to a UK one and then you try to get a Spanish licence, Spain may refuse. I think exchanged licence carries a code or phrase which makes it obvious. In any case the DGT will first contact DVLA (driving licence authority in UK) to find out about your UK licence, how it was obtained, whether it was exchanged, whether you have been banned from driving etc.


Yes. Now you come to mention it they do.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

As an american’, spain did not accept my license. As a result, i had to go thru the whole process: 
1. Pass theoretical.
2. Medical exam
3. Pass practical. 
4. Have RACE validate my year’s of experience so i do not need L on car, more points and better insurance rate. 
The whole process took me two months. I really feel i am a better drive having done it. It was a great review for someone that has been driving since i was 15 years old


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

timwip said:


> As an american’, spain did not accept my license. As a result, i had to go thru the whole process:
> 1. Pass theoretical.
> 2. Medical exam
> 3. Pass practical.
> ...


wow....you did that quick....


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Catalunya22 said:


> wow....you did that quick....


Yep. It really was not that bad.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

*IF* you were in fact able to exchange your Canadian licence for a UK one then it would carry a code 70 (column 12 on the back) indicating that it had been obtained in exchange for one from another country and it's the reciprocity of that country which determines if it's exchangeable in Spain.


----------



## sepandee (Sep 4, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I guess I'm a bit annoyed at the time and $ I have to spend to get this license when I'm already a well-qualified driver. But I guess my main worry is that after driving for 20 years, I drive in a certain way, which may not be 100% the book's way. And old habits die hard.


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Sorry for posting this and I don't mean to offend you, but I have to ask, didn't you check this out before you moved to Spain? It seems to me that would have been on the "to do" list of things you would want to sort out before you moved. 

Just asking because, to be honest, I was somewhat amazed a person wouldn't check this out before they pulled the trigger and moved.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

sepandee said:


> Thanks everyone. I guess I'm a bit annoyed at the time and $ I have to spend to get this license when I'm already a well-qualified driver. But I guess my main worry is that after driving for 20 years, I drive in a certain way, which may not be 100% the book's way. And old habits die hard.


Yes. I don´t think I would be able to pass a driving test even in the UK. We get used to a certain way of driving and as you say old habits die hard.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

sepandee said:


> Thanks everyone. I guess I'm a bit annoyed at the time and $ I have to spend to get this license when I'm already a well-qualified driver. But I guess my main worry is that after driving for 20 years, I drive in a certain way, which may not be 100% the book's way. And old habits die hard.


I would not sweat this thing too much. A key thing that you say is "I drive a certain way, which may not be 100% the book's way. And old habits die hard." I think all of us old-timer immigrants would say the same thing. However, some of them had reciprocity and never had to change their old bad habits. The advantage I had and you will have is that you will be able to break old habits. You will be a better driver after having gone through the process.

Following are the steps to get a drivers license efficiently.
1. Look at your Canadian drivers license and see if it says how many years you have been licensed (my US license did not). If not, get an affidavit from you province or whatever. Then go to RACE and get them to certify your years of experience. Although the DGT does not recognize your drivers license, they do recognize your experience. Once you get your license, your experience will (a) allow you not to have the "L" on the car; (b) give you more points than a new driver and (c) lower your insurance rate.
2. Sign up at a driving academy. I had to take classes for two weeks/3 hrs per day.
3. The academy will give you on-line practice tests. After you are done with the classes, for one week do the on-line practice tests for 2-3 hours per day.
4. Week 4-Take the theoretical. 
5. Take the medical exam. Any city has a number of places that do it. Walk in, pay 20 Euros and walk out with a piece of paper 30 minutes later.
6. Do the on-road practice with the driving academy. I took 2-45 minute sessions per week for three weeks.
6. Week 8-Take the on-road test with the DGT. At the end of the on-road test with the DGT guy, he told me that it is against the law for him to tell me whether I passed or not; however, he recommended that I drink a bottle of Asturian cider to celebrate!


----------



## sepandee (Sep 4, 2020)

timwip said:


> I would not sweat this thing too much. A key thing that you say is "I drive a certain way, which may not be 100% the book's way. And old habits die hard." I think all of us old-timer immigrants would say the same thing. However, some of them had reciprocity and never had to change their old bad habits. The advantage I had and you will have is that you will be able to break old habits. You will be a better driver after having gone through the process.
> 
> Following are the steps to get a drivers license efficiently.
> 1. Look at your Canadian drivers license and see if it says how many years you have been licensed (my US license did not). If not, get an affidavit from you province or whatever. Then go to RACE and get them to certify your years of experience. Although the DGT does not recognize your drivers license, they do recognize your experience. Once you get your license, your experience will (a) allow you not to have the "L" on the car; (b) give you more points than a new driver and (c) lower your insurance rate.
> ...


Two weeks for for 3 hours per day? As in, at least 30 hours, just for the theoretical part? That's nuts! I'm a new dad. No time for that. The theoretical part should be easy. Even for the Canadian one, I might've spent a total of 3 hours studying for it. And at least 50% of it should be the same material as in Spain.

But thanks for outlining the steps. This is really useful.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

sepandee said:


> Two weeks for for 3 hours per day? As in, at least 30 hours, just for the theoretical part? That's nuts! I'm a new dad. No time for that. The theoretical part should be easy. Even for the Canadian one, I might've spent a total of 3 hours studying for it. And at least 50% of it should be the same material as in Spain.
> 
> But thanks for outlining the steps. This is really useful.


I think there is a reason there is no reciprocity with the United States and perhaps Canada--They have very low standards for obtaining a drivers license.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

timwip said:


> i think there is a reason there is no reciprocity with the united states and perhaps canada--they have very low standards for obtaining a drivers license.


ouch....


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Catalunya22 said:


> ouch....


As having obtained a license both in the United States and Spain, I can say by first-hand experience that Spain has more rigorous requirements. Because of this, I attribute the lack of reciprocity to the lower standards in the United States. I am just saying Canada might be in the same boat.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sepandee said:


> Two weeks for for 3 hours per day? As in, at least 30 hours, just for the theoretical part? That's nuts! I'm a new dad. No time for that. The theoretical part should be easy. Even for the Canadian one, I might've spent a total of 3 hours studying for it. And at least 50% of it should be the same material as in Spain.
> 
> But thanks for outlining the steps. This is really useful.


I didn't think anyone had classes any more. It's all online tests nowadays. That's how my daughter prepared for it.
However, I do have to point out that the the theoretical test is NOT easy and maybe especially if you already drive as you think you know the answers and could surprised at the "official" answer. You will need to prepare for it at least a little just to get accustomed to the type of language that is used. It's a short test, but you're only allowed 3 errors I think it is.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I didn't think anyone had classes any more. It's all online tests nowadays. That's how my daughter prepared for it.
> However, I do have to point out that the the theoretical test is NOT easy and maybe especially if you already drive as you think you know the answers and could surprised at the "official" answer. You will need to prepare for it at least a little just to get accustomed to the type of language that is used. It's a short test, but you're only allowed 3 errors I think it is.


My daughter got her license less than two years ago. She never attended any classes to prepare for the theoretical test. Her driving school, in fact, consisted of only a small office. She was given a 250 page manual to study, and the driving school gave her access to their webpage which had practice tests. There are lots of trick questions so some rather serious studying is necessary in order to pass.


----------



## Stefan66 (May 3, 2020)

Sorry to hijack this thread slightly, I share the frustration with the OP. 
But for me it is even worse, I have a EU B license so I can exchange that, but I only have a Singaporean A license (motorcycle), and I need(want) that also. 
If I understand the rules right you cant take a Spanish A license theory test in English, which means I need to learn to read Spanish to be allowed to ride a bike which I have been doing for over 15 years! Knowing how tricky theory tests can be in a language you do understand, I don't think I can manage that in 1 year?
So my plan is to move back to Sweden (very temporary) take a A license there and then move to Spain and convert that license.
A lot of people seems to be very good at the detailed rules, would that work?
In Sweden, I can take a A (heavy bike direct), which is impossible in Spain.
Would I be allowed to convert a less than 1-year-old Swedish/EU A license to a Spanish?


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

timwip said:


> I think there is a reason there is no reciprocity with the United States and perhaps Canada--They have very low standards for obtaining a drivers license.


...and wider streets 

btw. just found this..don't know if it's helpful for the OP
https://www.shbarcelona.com/blog/en/driving-license/

important: in it 's own lang..


----------

